# My 10 gallon Clay Background Build



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

Here is the build of my tank. I am doing the clay background method. This is the step by step process is did in building my tank. I used the precious cat brand from Petsmart. It is similar to the red bag special kitty from Walmart in its size and texture. (special kitty/red bag) did not work for me. 

I mixed a handful into a bowl with a bit of water. No specific ratios were used. Just mash it up.


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

Popeye forearms is right! Just mash and mix up the clay/water. Eventually it will desolve (mostly) into a soft, yet solid mixture.


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

This mixing process shouldn't take more than a few minutes.


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

I added peat moss and crushed coco fiber to the clay. Just mix these items together. My clay darkened but I did notice that much of the added material gets lost after being mixed in.

You can see how well the clay holds it shape. I mashed my thumb into the lump and the indention sayed put. You will be able to shape/sculpt any shape you want. 

To get the final color and consistancy of the last picture I added at least 2 more handfulls of the coco and peat.


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

Once I got to the consistency I liked, I began to test it out on the tank. As seen I stuck it to the side to see its holding abilities. You must press it on pretty hard, but it sticks really well!

I stacked some rocks on top of the clay on the side of the tank. It held a lot of weight before it started to slide. I tried some different locations and pressed in some rocks just messing around. There are no limits, just your imagination.


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

I will post more pictures later today.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice documentation. Keep the pics coming, they're useful for those that haven't tried this and want to see visual proof.


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

Seen in the following photos are the variations you can choose to do with the consistency. In one of the pictures I "dusted" the clay with more coco/peat to give it an appearance more like what is seen with foam/silicone/coco type backgrounds. The other pictures show a more natural dirt-like appearance.

The more you work the clay the less the dry materials show up. I am not sure if i want a lot of dry material outside or not.


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

Here I have started the back wall. I mixed up small clumps of clay/peat/coco and added them bit by bit. Remember to press hard to the glass. 

I also incorporated some cork bark into the clay background as a planter for some pothos I plan to put into this corner.


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

Alternate views of the planter and some other ideas for ledges made out of clay. 

The last photo (out of chronological order) shows the proposed layout. Basic construction techniques: leca, window screen for separation (2 layers, I believe), dirt mixture from Cindy at Vivarium concepts (Poison Dart Frogs | Food Fruit Flies Supplies Vivarium Terrarium Moss Habitats | Wood Vine Cork Tubes | Consultation Sales by Vivarium Concepts).


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

I planted some pothos in the corner and some creeping fig on the right. In the lower front corner there will be a small water feature (pond, no flowing water). I plan on adding a coco hut or a cork bark tube to the tank. 

The tank has been up and running for about a month and a half. I have misted it a few times a wook and it has stayed very moist. The clay on the back is very soft and has not dried out. I am going to get some glass cut for the top and will have a screen setup like what is seen on the vert tanks. Curretly there is saran wrap on top to keep in moisture. 

The creeping fig has lost a lot of leaves but the pothos is doing well. I think I stressed out fig when I planted it. I have also added some moss into the tank. I am not sure what kind it is, just what I found growing in the landscaping at my office. It appears to be doing well.


I hope this helps out others considering this type of background.


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

Pictures from today. I put some gravel in the pond area. Not sure what I am going to put into there. Couple Leucs maybe? I have the cork bark in there for a hiding spot. Not sure how I want it to placed.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

jlb said:


> Seen in the following photos are the variations you can choose to do with the consistency. In one of the pictures I "dusted" the clay with more coco/peat to give it an appearance more like what is seen with foam/silicone/coco type backgrounds. The other pictures show a more natural dirt-like appearance.
> 
> The more you work the clay the less the dry materials show up. I am not sure if i want a lot of dry material outside or not.


Brilliant! Hah! 

I've been mixing my clay with peat and coco, putting it on the background, and, *then* trying to rub some dry stuff onto it afterward. I get it everywhere *except* on the clay.

I like to have the peat and coco or whatever on the outside. Seems to make it easier for the frogs to climb around on, and, also the springtails will hang out in it. Plus I like the way it looks.


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a bunch of leaf litter to add to the tank and will probably put in a brom or two. There is a small bit of corkbark wedged in the upper corner where I plan to put a brom.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

When you have to prune the creeping fig and pothos you will have to sever the root connections to the background or you will pull the background off with the plants. 

Ed


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

Possibly. I don't think that will be a big deal. The background is just like that Saturday Night Live skit, The Adobe (car with a body made of clay). If it gets messed up a bit, just shape it back up! That is what is cool about this background, you can change things up. My clay is soft now as it was when I put it in. That is with minimal misting too.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

jlb said:


> Possibly. I don't think that will be a big deal. The background is just like that Saturday Night Live skit, The Adobe (car with a body made of clay). If it gets messed up a bit, just shape it back up! That is what is cool about this background, you can change things up. My clay is soft now as it was when I put it in. That is with minimal misting too.


Just wait until it get solidly rooted in and you go to pull a section of the fig or pothos out without cutting off the roots, you will remove huge sections of the background down to the glass and pull other areas away from the glass and those sections that are well attached to the roots which will make seperating it from the plants and reattaching difficult (provided it hasn't yanked enough to cause it to slide down). I've been working with clay backgrounds for a long time now.. (check out some of the threads...).. so I probably have a little more experience with this sort of thing that you may... 



Ed


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

I appreciate your experience and advise. The pothos is planted in a section in the corner of the tank separated by a piece of cork bark. I am going to have to rework the area by the fig. I don't think my leca layer is high enough there, the dirt is pretty wet. I may take out the pond area as well. 

As far as the clay coming off the wall, I guess I will deal with that if/ when that happens. What is nice about working with the clay is you can make changes pretty easy. Another neat thing about working with clay is that any extra can be saved for future builds. I have a big chunk that has been wrapped in a plastic shopping bag for a month or so that is still moist and ready to be used. I have just misted it a bit and worked the moisture into it.

The 10 gallon is pretty small. This tank will likely be used for smaller frogs as a grow out tank. As I said earlier, I have a 55 and a 29 bowfront waiting for some attention. Another idea I had was to fill up this tank with a bunch of leaf litter and use it as a springtail factory. I think frogs would appreciate a larger enclosure in which to live. My main purpose with this build journal was to gain some experience in working with clay help others interested in thus method.

I would love to see some more of Ed's tanks with clay backgrounds.


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

Here are some changes made to my 10 gallon tank. I removed the wood that was acting as a pond barrier on the right side of the tank. I did this because I got in a hurry when putting the tank together. My leca layer was not uniform throughout the tank. I ended up having some low spots. Once I added the dirt these low spots became saturated with water. I added some more leca to raise the substrate level out of the water. I also added some more ivy to the right side. The pond is now smaller as well. 

I boiled some leaves I had been saving and added these to the tank. I will be buying a couple springtail and fly cultures this week.


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

I forgot to mention that the clay is holding up very well. I haven't misted the tank in about two weeks and the clay is still moist. The wood that separated the pond was buried in the clay background. I simply pulled it out and resculpted the background. I had to take out the bark ledge to get the wood out. This bark ledge was quickly remade as well.

Thinking it is time for a couple Leucs! After I get the whole fly/springtail culture figured out.


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

great documentation. awesome work!


----------



## Nubz (Nov 28, 2010)

Hmmm... I smell a new project!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

this will be thee thread I use for instructions for my next build, thanks for the documentation


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

Good luck. It is really easy. Just go slow with it. Don't make dumb mistakes I did about the leca level being too low. HA!!! The clay BG method works well. Have Fun!!!


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I have seen it on all of the clay backgounds when using cat litter. Everyone mixes cat litter, peat moss and CLAY where can I buy just the clay to add? Id like to try this method on my next terrarium but not real sure on that aspect


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

Petsmart. I am not sure to tell you to go for other types of clay. The kitty litter clay needs the other organic materials, IMO, to make it look more natural. It is gray without the other stuff. Good luck.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

davidadelp said:


> I have seen it on all of the clay backgounds when using cat litter. Everyone mixes cat litter, peat moss and CLAY where can I buy just the clay to add? Id like to try this method on my next terrarium but not real sure on that aspect


I dont know if I'm reading your post wrong or if you are just confused by the process... but the cat litter typically [highlight]is[/highlight] the clay... if you buy "natural" cat litter it is typically just a variation of sodium bentonite or calcium bentonite clay.

If you want to find just the sodium bentonite or calcium bentonite your best bet is to find a good specialty pottery store, or try ordering it online (its cheap but shipping sucks)


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

carola1155 said:


> I dont know if I'm reading your post wrong or if you are just confused by the process... but the cat litter typically [highlight]is[/highlight] the clay... if you buy "natural" cat litter it is typically just a variation of sodium bentonite or calcium bentonite clay.
> 
> If you want to find just the sodium bentonite or calcium bentonite your best bet is to find a good specialty pottery store, or try ordering it online (its cheap but shipping sucks)


 
Actually cat litter is often a mixtures of clays.. The sodium bentonite is used in scoopable litters as it provides the swelling to form the balls to seal in the urine.. the rest of the clay can be either calcium bentonite or any other clay that is the right color as long as it doesn't excessively clump when the cat uses it. (pure sodium bentonite would form huge chunks of clay if used by itself). 

Ed


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Ed...now THAT was an interesting observation...I guess, however, that there is no way to see any difference between the two bentonites?? Maybe my pursuit of the calcium bentonite is pointless!! Or is there a brand of the kitty litter that you suspect has more or less of the better type bentonite??


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I don't deal with the kitty litter as there is too much variability both within and between batches. 

Calcium bentonite is readily available from mail order pottery supply stores or even those selling koi clay ( such as this company. I am not endorsing them but they were the first of many to come up on a google search) Koi Clay - Koi Clay USA Koi 

Ed


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

I installed temperature/humidity gauges today. I checked the numbers after about an hour and the temp was around 72-74 and humidity was between 85-90%. This was with the plastic wrap on top keeping it nice and moist inside. I have a pretty big light on the tank at the moment and was kind of worried about temps. The conditions appear to be good.


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

I am trying to decide on the top glass for the tank. I am considering three different styles: solid piece of glass, no ventilation; 2" screen vent with one large solid piece of glass for the remaining section; or 2" vent screen and two pieces of glass and and aquarium hinge. Currently I have the 2" vent screen and the plastic wrap. I am going to check the humidity ranges after a couple hours to see how much of an effect the screen is having on the tank. I don't want to lose too much humidity and have my clay dry out. I do think it would be a good idea to have some ventilation on the tank. For simplicity sake, I am leaning on having one large piece of glass cut and attaching some knobs to it for removal. What do you guys think? 

The screen frame was not too difficult to make. I believe that the rubber tubing used to hold the screen in place was a bit too large. It was tough to get in. I used solar shade screen instead of the typical window screen to better contain the fruit flies. The solar screen has a very tight mesh vs. the standard screen. I made the screen frame tight enough that I probably won't have to silicone it in place at the top of the tank. I cut the metal frame with a hack saw. I wish I had a chop saw to get a more straight cut. It looks alright I guess. Also, due to the thickness of the tubing (*THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!!! HA!!!*) I managed to slightly bend up the screen frame while setting the screen in place. It is just a bit off so it does not sit exactly level. If I silicone it in place the problem will be fixed. Next time I will use smaller rubber tubing to hold in the screen. I believe I used .175 this time, maybe .125 next time I build a screen frame.


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

And here are the pics of my screen/frame as it sits on the tank now.


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

So, how's everything holding up???


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

jlb, nice job! I'm enjoying your thread here and learning a bit more each day. I am a bit concerned over your use of plastic wrap under your light. As a professional firefighter for 31 years I have seen many fires started by simple things like this, not really a good idea, ditch the wrap and get some glass ASAP. Thanks again for all your time and photos as they will be a big help when I work on my first tank with clay. Jon


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

The tank has a glass lid on it now. I used a flexible aquarium hinge for a fish shop here in Houston. I did a 2/3 and 1/3 setup for the glass. I have a different light on the tank now as well. I have a couple Leucs in the tank now. The pothos is going nuts in there. Pics tomorrow. Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

Here a couple pics of one of my little Leucs. I have 2 in this tank. They are doing well. The clay is holding up as well. The humidity stays very high. I have gone 3 or 4 days without misting and the humidity stayed almost at 80%. I cannot wait to stark on my 29 gallon and 55 gallon.


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

Here is an update after 8 months of growth. The clay is holding up well throughout most of the tank. The top has dried a bit and has cracked but is staying in place. The ivy has rooted into the clay and seems to be doing well.


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

Here is a year update to this tank. The kitty litter background is holding up well. I am gonna start a 55 gallon soon.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That looks so much like my Leuc tank! They've got some wood to crawl around and under, a pond, and lots and lots of pothos! They seem to be happy there. I'll look for a pic


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

A couple more...


----------



## Andy_Panda (Dec 5, 2011)

looks great and thanks for the ideas for my tank  , i have a question as to where you found the screen tubing for the top screen, and where did you find glass for the 2/3 side cause i am currently just a screen top with cling wrap on top in my 10 gal. or could i use plexi glass? thanks in advance


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

The tank is a standard 10 gallon. The clay is simply pressed onto the sides of the tank. As far as the top, it is not a screen, it is glass. I bought a plastic flexible hinge from a local aquarium supply store. Then I went to the local Ace Hardware for some glass. Get the glass cut to fit the inner dimension of the tank lip. The glass slides into the hinge and its done. Take your measurements carefully leaving an 1/8" or so free play on the sides and bring the hinge with you to the hardware store to make sure you get the correct thickness. I believe the glass is 1/8" inch. Good luck.


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

Here is the best picture of my tank lid I have on my office computer...


----------



## Andy_Panda (Dec 5, 2011)

thanks so much , this is the most informal thread on my size tank that i have seen. one last question , it looks like you have your light set up with pvc tubing, what bulb are you using ? thanks again


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

My light set up is a work light found at any hardware store. The bulb itself is a compact fluorescent bulb I bought at a pet store somewhere. I use 3" pvc to raise the lamp up a bit. The tank stays around 73deg or so and the glass top keeps it between 80% to 85% humidity. Hope this helps.


----------



## Andy_Panda (Dec 5, 2011)

that should do it thanks so much yet again great info


----------

